# Theme Songs



## goodolboy (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll start by saying this isn't a thead to show your age.

Just put in the next line.

"Come and listen to a story of a man named Jed....


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 19, 2013)

A poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed

That reminds me of when we moved to Canada - kids, dogs, cats and cases stacked high just had no grandma sat on top


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 19, 2013)

Then one day he was shootin at some food


----------



## D1 (Jan 19, 2013)

and up from the came a bubbling crude


ellie mae was my girl in middle school I was gonna marry her     good looking and played with animals what more could a redneck want in a woman


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 19, 2013)

oil that is, black gold, Texas tea


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 30, 2013)

NEXT SONG:






*" Green acres is the place for me . . . " *









                                                                                                                 .


----------



## kinder (Dec 8, 2013)

EllieMay said:


> NEXT SONG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How about: Green acres is the place to be,
Farm living is the life for me,


----------



## Kitsara (Dec 14, 2013)

Land spreadin out so far and wide


----------



## kinder (Dec 14, 2013)

Just give me a little piece of that country side..


----------



## elbesta (Feb 3, 2014)

Fresh Air......Times Square....


----------



## kinder (Feb 3, 2014)

YOU ARE MY WIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elbesta (Feb 3, 2014)

Good by city life...........


----------



## kinder (Feb 3, 2014)

OOOPS--I forgot....THE CHORES...THE STORES.....FRESH AIR...TIME SQUARE...


----------



## elbesta (Feb 3, 2014)

Well! its only been a FEW years sense I heard this song.


----------



## kinder (Feb 4, 2014)

Well that's what I get for singing the mans roll.....
Ok..... want to start a new one.?? You start......


----------



## elbesta (Feb 4, 2014)

See if you can get this one!

All but one man died...... There at Bitter Creek........


----------



## kinder (Feb 4, 2014)

Daniel Boone,?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## elbesta (Feb 4, 2014)

Hint! Staring Chuck Connors, and not the rifleman.


----------



## kinder (Feb 5, 2014)

elbesta said:


> Hint! Staring Chuck Connors, and not the rifleman.


I was way off...I remember Chuck and the rifleman (loved it) but not any theme songs. Sorry ..But you can sing it any ways, I want to hear it.!!!!.


----------



## elbesta (Feb 5, 2014)

It was............." Branded "          Ran on TV  in 1965 & 66      I loved the show even though it was short lived, and they don't play reruns.



All but one man died, 
There at Bitter Creek, 
And they say he ran away ... 

Branded! 
Marked with a coward's shame. 
What do you do when you're branded, 
Will you fight for your name? 

He was innocent, 
Not a charge was true, 
But the world will never know ... 

Branded! 
Scorned as the one who ran. 
What do you do when you're branded, 
And you know you're a man? 


And wherever you go 
for the rest of your life 
You must prove ... 
You're a man!


----------



## kinder (Feb 5, 2014)

. Nice.. I never heard of it. Born in 64. that could be why.??


----------



## elbesta (Feb 5, 2014)

Lets move up a few years and south east... way SE.

They call him Flipper, Flipper, faster than lightning,


----------



## Martin Farms (Feb 5, 2014)

Never heard of that one... of course being born in '89 may have something to do with it lol


----------



## kinder (Feb 5, 2014)

OH darn... I remember that show too..Just not the song. I guess you still hold the board.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 5, 2014)

No one you see, is smarter than he


----------



## elbesta (Feb 5, 2014)

And we know Flipper, lives in a world full of wonder,


----------



## elbesta (Feb 10, 2014)

OK! this is the hole song. Ill give way, someone start the next song.  I have had this song in my head for days and I think new buckling thinks his name is Flipper.



They call him Flipper, Flipper, faster than lightning, 
No-one you see, is smarter than he, 
And we know Flipper, lives in a world full of wonder, 
Flying there-under, under the sea! 
Everyone loves the king of the sea, 
Ever so kind and gentle is he, 
Tricks he will do when children appear, 
And how they laugh when he's near! 
They call him Flipper, Flipper, faster than lightning, 
No-one you see, is smarter than he, 
And we know Flipper, lives in a world full of wonder, 
Flying there-under, under the sea!


----------



## kinder (Feb 10, 2014)

elbesta said:


> OK! this is the hole song. Ill give way, someone start the next song.  I have had this song in my head for days and I think new buckling thinks his name is Flipper.
> 
> .poor guy..Well you could call him that...
> 
> ...


----------



## kinder (Feb 10, 2014)

Heres a story ..of a lovely lady...


----------



## elbesta (Feb 10, 2014)

Who was ????    You know the mind fades as we get (a..hum) ( PAUSE )  older.

It starts....

Here's the story of a lovely lady


----------



## kinder (Feb 10, 2014)

. The Brady Bunch...


----------



## elbesta (Feb 10, 2014)

Who was bringing up three very lovely girls.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 10, 2014)

All of them had hair of gold, like their mother


----------



## kinder (Feb 10, 2014)

The youngest one in curls...


----------



## elbesta (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's the store, of a man named Brady,


----------



## kinder (Feb 13, 2014)

Who was busy with 3 boys of his own...


----------



## elbesta (Feb 15, 2014)

They were four men, living all together,


----------



## kinder (Feb 15, 2014)

Yet they were all alone.......


----------



## D1 (Feb 16, 2014)

till one day when this lady met this fellow


----------



## kinder (Feb 18, 2014)

and they knew they were much more than a bunch.


----------



## elbesta (Feb 26, 2014)

That this group would somehow form a family.


----------



## kinder (Feb 26, 2014)

THATS THE WAY WE  BECAME  THE BRADY BUNCH..


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Sep 22, 2014)

Next song: Ba-da da da daa ba-da daa da-da-da-daaa... (just kidding! "Matlock" was on earlier)

None of my favorite shows have words in their theme songs except for : GUNSMOKE! 

I don't guess I get to play.


----------

